# Centre Cleared (New Web-based puzzle)



## gyc6001 (Dec 16, 2009)

http://k073.webs.com/ctrclr.html
http://k073.webs.com/ctrclr2.html

This is a new online puzzle game created by me, and programmed by K073.
By using arrow keys or WASD, you can move the black box around the grid.
When the black box has moved to another position, it changes the colour of a block.
The goal is to make all blocks to its main colour, at the same time positioning the black box to its origin.

Try your best to beat the time!

Currently I'm averaging around 2 seconds for 2 colour 3x3 grid.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Dec 16, 2009)

first try;

00:01:29:575Solved

Solution Moves: 181

Scramble: DLUUDRDLLDUUUUDRDRLDULDURDRLLLDRRDULLULUDLLUUUDLLDDLLURURDDRRLDLDULDDDURRLD

very good game btw!!!


----------



## (X) (Dec 16, 2009)

3x3, 2 colours:

Average of 5: 00:00:01:688

I also got a 00:00:00:000 single, 1 move


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 16, 2009)

lol 2 colors. You gotta go for 5.

Edit: Did a bit of 4x4x5:

Average: 00:00:14:518
*Best time: 00:00:05:210*
Worst time: 00:00:26:544
Average of 5: 00:00:17:861
*Best average of 5: 00:00:09:326*
Worst average of 5: 00:00:18:057
Average of 12: 00:00:13:373
*Best average of 12: 00:00:10:766*
Worst average of 12: 00:00:16:895



Spoiler



00:00:10:663, 00:00:19:545, 00:00:25:939, 00:00:18:430, 00:00:15:068, 00:00:16:195, 00:00:08:219, 00:00:17:818, 00:00:26:544, 00:00:15:796, 00:00:19:994, 00:00:07:808, 00:00:09:628, 00:00:21:858, 00:00:14:029, 00:00:05:210, 00:00:13:324, 00:00:07:894, 00:00:14:987, 00:00:14:071, 00:00:11:685, 00:00:08:612, 00:00:11:305, 00:00:05:954, 00:00:13:738, 00:00:08:062, 00:00:13:017, 00:00:12:505, 00:00:20:469, 00:00:12:902, 00:00:17:205, 00:00:24:705, 00:00:15:910


----------



## aronpm (Dec 16, 2009)

10x10 5 colour (would have done larger, but it started scrolling my browser) in 7:13:173. 630 moves. 

I just systematically removed the outer two layers first, then worked on reducing the size of the remaining mess, while moving any stray pieces together. After clearing all the colours, it's easy to move the black box towards the centre.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 16, 2009)

UDLURUDUDDDULLUULURLLDLULDRULDURLLRUURRLLLRDDUDDLULDLUDLLDULDRLLLUUULRLUULDLDRULDUDDDUDLRRRLDDRDRULD

7.056 First try on the 4x4 one


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 16, 2009)

Average: 00:00:02:995
Best time: 00:00:00:732
Worst time: 00:00:10:793
Average of 5: 00:00:01:758
Best average of 5: 00:00:01:588
Worst average of 5: 00:00:04:458
Average of 12: 00:00:02:236
Best average of 12: 00:00:02:164
Worst average of 12: 00:00:03:780
00:00:02:419, 00:00:00:732, 00:00:03:579, 00:00:10:793, 00:00:04:880, 00:00:02:138, 00:00:02:512, 00:00:01:418, 00:00:01:401, 00:00:03:500, 00:00:03:623, 00:00:06:252, 00:00:03:336, 00:00:06:566, 00:00:01:483, 00:00:02:937, 00:00:02:092, 00:00:03:040, 00:00:01:294, 00:00:03:288, 00:00:04:126, 00:00:02:651, 00:00:01:435, 00:00:03:703, 00:00:05:568, 00:00:02:569, 00:00:01:976, 00:00:03:277, 00:00:05:248, 00:00:02:476, 00:00:02:342, 00:00:05:271, 00:00:06:439, 00:00:03:863, 00:00:02:074, 00:00:01:305, 00:00:02:204, 00:00:00:971, 00:00:01:951, 00:00:03:977, 00:00:02:393, 00:00:04:665, 00:00:02:330, 00:00:02:263, 00:00:02:394, 00:00:09:545, 00:00:02:839, 00:00:02:621, 00:00:02:765, 00:00:07:754, 00:00:02:822, 00:00:02:747, 00:00:04:007, 00:00:02:279, 00:00:01:470, 00:00:03:949, 00:00:02:910, 00:00:02:105, 00:00:03:200, 00:00:03:502, 00:00:01:947, 00:00:03:674, 00:00:04:415, 00:00:04:046, 00:00:04:348, 00:00:03:895, 00:00:01:630, 00:00:02:174, 00:00:03:949, 00:00:02:620, 00:00:02:103, 00:00:02:874, 00:00:02:087, 00:00:01:888, 00:00:04:538, 00:00:02:558, 00:00:01:808, 00:00:03:808, 00:00:03:965, 00:00:03:210, 00:00:04:718, 00:00:03:224, 00:00:02:318, 00:00:04:235, 00:00:04:205, 00:00:01:128, 00:00:01:773, 00:00:01:687, 00:00:01:853, 00:00:02:366, 00:00:03:159, 00:00:05:254, 00:00:03:783, 00:00:02:366, 00:00:01:214, 00:00:01:497, 00:00:02:221, 00:00:01:209, 00:00:02:231, 00:00:01:771, 00:00:05:612, 00:00:02:617, 00:00:02:727, 00:00:02:522, 00:00:03:196, 00:00:03:839, 00:00:02:781, 00:00:00:985, 00:00:03:997, 00:00:01:319, 00:00:01:943, 00:00:01:503, 00:00:02:185, 00:00:03:210, 00:00:04:749, 00:00:04:123, 00:00:01:631, 00:00:00:759, 00:00:02:667, 00:00:03:607, 00:00:01:994, 00:00:03:276, 00:00:01:768, 00:00:03:674, 00:00:02:093, 00:00:01:740, 00:00:01:879, 00:00:00:983, 00:00:02:603, 00:00:01:881, 00:00:01:515

Nice time waster.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 16, 2009)

5 colour 4x4x4

41.xx.

That's so much fun!


----------



## qqwref (Dec 16, 2009)

All the following are ctrclr2:

10x10 5-color: 1:08.939 (380 moves)

4x4 5-color:
*8.683*tps (6.910, 60 moves)
Best time: *3.424*
Best average of 5: *5.376*
Best average of 12: *7.036*


Spoiler



Average: 00:00:08:328
Best time: 00:00:03:424
Worst time: 00:00:16:036
Average of 5: 00:00:05:376
Best average of 5: 00:00:05:376
Worst average of 5: 00:00:11:743
Average of 12: 00:00:07:193
Best average of 12: 00:00:07:036
Worst average of 12: 00:00:10:165
00:00:08:930, 00:00:10:899, 00:00:06:256, 00:00:09:925, 00:00:12:416, 00:00:09:294, 00:00:12:888, 00:00:16:036, 00:00:06:397, 00:00:11:546, 00:00:10:339, 00:00:08:406, 00:00:07:634, 00:00:10:163, 00:00:09:034, 00:00:04:464, 00:00:04:857, 00:00:07:301, 00:00:11:446, 00:00:09:427, 00:00:12:928, 00:00:10:464, 00:00:08:275, 00:00:06:831, 00:00:07:360, 00:00:11:152, 00:00:05:743, 00:00:09:637, 00:00:09:974, 00:00:11:638, 00:00:10:686, 00:00:05:635, 00:00:08:926, 00:00:09:692, 00:00:09:537, 00:00:08:881, 00:00:08:822, 00:00:04:855, 00:00:10:552, 00:00:08:254, 00:00:07:685, 00:00:08:710, 00:00:08:027, 00:00:03:424, 00:00:08:755, 00:00:14:107, 00:00:05:269, 00:00:05:507, 00:00:06:920, 00:00:07:033, 00:00:07:902, 00:00:04:911, 00:00:10:364, 00:00:08:105, 00:00:08:858, 00:00:07:678, 00:00:08:180, 00:00:04:030, 00:00:07:854, 00:00:07:278, 00:00:05:159, 00:00:06:910, 00:00:09:714, 00:00:09:195, 00:00:05:337, 00:00:10:554, 00:00:05:148, 00:00:09:752, 00:00:07:334, 00:00:03:647, 00:00:09:317, 00:00:05:351, 00:00:06:167, 00:00:04:611


----------



## flee135 (Dec 16, 2009)

Woo 5 color 20x20 in 00:05:43:961. Could do better since I was talking to other people online, but I won't bother doing this again for now.

Don't know how to approach ctrclr2 though. I'll try that out later.


----------



## Musturd (Dec 17, 2009)

Best average of 5: 00:00:02:723
Best average of 12: 00:00:04:447
2-Color FTW!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 17, 2009)

My best AO5 was 7.xx.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 17, 2009)

I think I just found a new love:

Best average of 12: 00:00:04:042
ctclr2 4x4 2-color. I'm gonna get sub4 now.

Edit:
00:00:02:813 average of 12.


----------



## vrumanuk (Dec 17, 2009)

00:00:02:607 of 25
ctclr2 4x4 2-color

Edit: 00:00:02:574 of 50
Edit 2: 00:00:02:440 of 100, I'm done for now. ctclr2 is way more fun IMO


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 17, 2009)

Do either of you mind if I steal this idea and create a 3d version of this? I've been meaning to start a new programming project, and I think that this would be lots of fun if I made these little games into a project. I will, of course, give credit to you both.

Does anyone else want a 3d version?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 17, 2009)

Average: 00:00:00:846
2 color 2x2!


----------



## aronpm (Dec 17, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Do either of you mind if I steal this idea and create a 3d version of this? I've been meaning to start a new programming project, and I think that this would be lots of fun if I made these little games into a project. I will, of course, give credit to you both.
> 
> Does anyone else want a 3d version?



That be pretty cool. And it would add a whole new dimension of difficulty (pun intended).


----------



## flee135 (Dec 17, 2009)

Meh. CtrClr2 5 color 4x4. I only had a method that really worked for the last two. The rest were just guessing and checking for the most part.

Average: 00:00:27:814
Best time: 00:00:09:581
Worst time: 00:00:58:763
Average of 5: 00:00:22:330
Best average of 5: 00:00:21:697
Worst average of 5: 00:00:34:007
Average of 12: 00:00:26:543
00:00:58:763, 00:00:09:581, 00:00:18:584, 00:00:18:348, 00:00:47:961, 00:00:35:711, 00:00:12:702, 00:00:48:911, 00:00:16:221, 00:00:29:639, 00:00:19:232, 00:00:18:120


----------



## Musturd (Dec 17, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Do either of you mind if I steal this idea and create a 3d version of this? I've been meaning to start a new programming project, and I think that this would be lots of fun if I made these little games into a project. I will, of course, give credit to you both.
> 
> Does anyone else want a 3d version?



Yes
Controls would be a bit awkward, though.
I think forwards and backwards should be controlled with right/left click, and then WASD for directions on the current plane.

I also had an urge to make a program like this for my ZuneHD, but, unfortunately, don't know much about XNA programming.


----------



## KConny (Dec 17, 2009)

18x18 5 colours: 3:14.375 535 moves.
20x20 5 coulors: 1:53.532 365 moves.
Great game!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 17, 2009)

Musturd said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Do either of you mind if I steal this idea and create a 3d version of this? I've been meaning to start a new programming project, and I think that this would be lots of fun if I made these little games into a project. I will, of course, give credit to you both.
> ...



I'd most likely use wasd+up+down or something along those lines.
This will be made sometime in January. This weekend and Christmas break, I am making a very useful cubing-related program, that I think a LOT of people will enjoy.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Dec 17, 2009)

BESTGAME EVAR!!!!
well maybe not, but its good

Average: 00:00:05:095
Best time: 00:00:00:219
Worst time: 00:00:41:968
Average of 5: 00:00:05:599
Best average of 5: 00:00:01:651
Worst average of 5: 00:00:21:615
Average of 12: 00:00:05:177
Best average of 12: 00:00:02:422
Worst average of 12: 00:00:11:016
00:00:09:531, 00:00:41:968, 00:00:40:000, 00:00:15:313, 00:00:00:344, 00:00:03:312, 00:00:10:906, 00:00:04:219, 00:00:06:391, 00:00:05:500, 00:00:09:281, 00:00:04:203, 00:00:11:031, 00:00:12:328, 00:00:06:485, 00:00:07:906, 00:00:05:860, 00:00:05:703, 00:00:05:625, 00:00:05:031, 00:00:06:204, 00:00:07:922, 00:00:15:094, 00:00:03:516, 00:00:05:172, 00:00:04:203, 00:00:04:000, 00:00:10:157, 00:00:03:672, 00:00:03:985, 00:00:09:000, 00:00:04:578, 00:00:04:016, 00:00:01:016, 00:00:03:469, 00:00:02:922, 00:00:04:234, 00:00:03:954, 00:00:05:484, 00:00:01:546, 00:00:05:453, 00:00:03:032, 00:00:08:078, 00:00:01:657, 00:00:09:813, 00:00:03:906, 00:00:03:609, 00:00:01:890, 00:00:00:906, 00:00:07:593, 00:00:02:766, 00:00:04:265, 00:00:02:859, 00:00:02:953, 00:00:00:718, 00:00:06:047, 00:00:03:922, 00:00:03:547, 00:00:04:265, 00:00:02:125, 00:00:02:625, 00:00:03:188, 00:00:04:516, 00:00:03:265, 00:00:05:453, 00:00:03:703, 00:00:03:859, 00:00:05:234, 00:00:03:907, 00:00:01:359, 00:00:03:891, 00:00:02:485, 00:00:03:391, 00:00:02:328, 00:00:04:422, 00:00:04:297, 00:00:12:329, 00:00:06:157, 00:00:01:671, 00:00:07:485, 00:00:03:282, 00:00:03:344, 00:00:05:718, 00:00:06:203, 00:00:04:328, 00:00:02:813, 00:00:02:765, 00:00:04:203, 00:00:06:297, 00:00:01:890, 00:00:08:188, 00:00:03:500, 00:00:04:531, 00:00:03:656, 00:00:06:140, 00:00:03:562, 00:00:02:922, 00:00:02:734, 00:00:01:766, 00:00:05:703, 00:00:02:235, 00:00:03:750, 00:00:06:906, 00:00:00:312, 00:00:01:516, 00:00:10:078, 00:00:02:593, 00:00:02:484, 00:00:01:921, 00:00:03:531, 00:00:04:782, 00:00:08:063, 00:00:03:484, 00:00:01:188, 00:00:06:547, 00:00:02:063, 00:00:01:703, 00:00:00:219, 00:00:02:610, 00:00:02:484, 00:00:02:734, 00:00:06:812, 00:00:01:015, 00:00:01:968, 00:00:01:906, 00:00:06:047, 00:00:03:250, 00:00:02:875, 00:00:01:062, 00:00:01:797, 00:00:03:906, 00:00:13:469, 00:00:03:343, 00:00:05:421, 00:00:00:969, 00:00:04:328, 00:00:05:343, 00:00:03:735, 00:00:06:125, 00:00:05:078, 00:00:06:375, 00:00:03:656, 00:00:07:203, 00:00:02:078, 00:00:05:234, 00:00:03:516, 00:00:05:094, 00:00:04:547, 00:00:02:391, 00:00:02:453, 00:00:08:281, 00:00:13:078, 00:00:01:531, 00:00:04:250, 00:00:04:422, 00:00:00:813, 00:00:07:062, 00:00:02:703, 00:00:02:953, 00:00:01:922, 00:00:08:219, 00:00:05:625, 00:00:13:875


----------



## qqwref (Dec 17, 2009)

flee135 said:


> 5 color 20x20 in 00:05:43:961.


ctrclr: 4:33.651 first try 
ctrclr2: 4:52:797 (1630 moves )



rickcube said:


> Average: 00:00:00:846
> 2 color 2x2!


Haha. CtrClr, right? That puzzle is so trivial. With 50-move scrambles I got 0.041 avg5 and 0.196 avg12.



KConny said:


> 18x18 5 colours: 3:14.375 535 moves.
> 20x20 5 coulors: 1:53.532 365 moves.
> Great game!


Wow, it looks like whatever method you are doing is much more efficient than mine.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 17, 2009)

Rofl my method for 20x20 sucks. It's basically the same as my 4x4 method.

13:38.504 minutes, 2220 moves. 

EDIT: ^ Lol you seem to have the same problem as me. How did he get faster on 20x20 than 18x18?

EDIT2: 1:15 5 Colour 6x6, 220 Moves. Seems respectable, except not compared to KConny's 20x20 solve. He used almost as few moves, >.<
Second solve: 58.209, 150 moves. Getting better.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Dec 17, 2009)

3x3 best AO5 1.025, this is so addictive
ULDRDRDDLDUDLRDLDDUUUDDDUUURDULDULRRLLUUDLDLDDUDDDURUULUDLLRLURLUULLUUDDLDL lol .046


----------



## Innocence (Dec 17, 2009)

Assumption is you're playing version 1. Play version 2, it's much better and more fun.


----------



## flee135 (Dec 17, 2009)

qqwref said:


> flee135 said:
> 
> 
> > 5 color 20x20 in 00:05:43:961.
> ...



Psh alright then. You weren't clear on what the second time is though. Is that ctrclr2 5 color 20x20?

EDIT: Just tried ctrclr2 5 color 20x20 with the result of 6:39:560 in 1720 moves, so I would assume that that's what you were doing above.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Dec 17, 2009)

v2 times standard game
Average: 00:00:06:339
Best time: 00:00:02:281
Worst time: 00:00:09:562
Average of 5: 00:00:06:156
Best average of 5: 00:00:06:026
Worst average of 5: 00:00:07:328
Average of 12: 00:00:06:533
Best average of 12: 00:00:06:358
Worst average of 12: 00:00:06:702
00:00:06:734, 00:00:02:984, 00:00:08:203, 00:00:06:578, 00:00:06:844, 00:00:06:375, 00:00:07:781, 00:00:04:250, 00:00:09:562, 00:00:07:828, 00:00:02:281, 00:00:06:000, 00:00:07:203, 00:00:05:953, 00:00:06:515

Edit: 2x2 mode old version lol 00.00.00 solved scrambleDULUDLLLLRDDURUDLDRLRLRUUURDLRRUDDRLRUUULLDUUUDUR
solve:RU


----------



## Hammond (Dec 17, 2009)

This game is so great. I love it.


----------



## K073 (Dec 21, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Do either of you mind if I steal this idea and create a 3d version of this? I've been meaning to start a new programming project, and I think that this would be lots of fun if I made these little games into a project. I will, of course, give credit to you both.
> 
> Does anyone else want a 3d version?


I'm fine with that. What platform will you be using? Java? Or flash?


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 21, 2009)

yeap, you can make a 3d one, pm me if you're done.


----------

